# Aft head boats



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I will be sailing my Bristol 27 for while yet. However, in looking for a boat that we may someday cruise in, I have been attracted to designs with the heads located aft. Just wondering what 'classic plastic' bluewater boats in the 30-38' range have that arrangement. 

Here are a few:

Pacific Seacraft 31
Niagara 35


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Why does the aft head appeal to you? Better access from cockpit? Privacy?


----------



## tschmidty (Sep 25, 2008)

I actually like that layout as well although I have no real experience with it. It seems to me it'd be nice to step down and immediately be able to hang wet gear in the head rather than going up front. Best suggestion is to poke through yachtworld and look at pictures. A search here should find a thread or two I recall. It seems to be more of a euro thing as I know quite a few Jeaneau and Benateu boats have them as well as some Catalinas and Hunters. Not so sure about classics though, it seems to be a relatively new thing.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

The aft head layout is by far the best one in my experience. It usually has better headroom, frees up the best part of the boat for better uses, often uses less useful space - putting the head partly under the cockpit for example, permits more variation in the layout, helps to concentrate the through hull fittings, has better access from the cockpit, makes a useful wet locker etc. etc.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> Why does the aft head appeal to you? Better access from cockpit? Privacy?


I like the idea of having all the bussiness stuff near the cockpit. Head, wet locker, galley, chart table. For boats on the 30 foot end, headroom may be an issue forward of the mast. I understand that heads that are too far forward become somewhat of a bucking bronco in rough weather.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

One reason why older boats of that size won't have an aft head is the beam was not carried aft under the IOR rule. So the Quarter starts narrowing off very quickly and the head on one side would bump into the galley on the other.

As the racing rules changed and the beam was brought right aft the production boats followed (not the other way around as some suggest). Production boats have stopped at the current beam where racing boats have kept on going to now ridiculousness lengths.... Of beam 

Also, of course, as the beam got wider the aft waterline got a lot longer, lower, so none of those narrow sterns that some people adore and I can't figure. But that also means the aft head needs to be higher in the old boats.... But didnt the old toilets need to be below the water level?

As builders say everything is a compromise.

But I do know that an aft head is better for those reasons you describe.
Our first family boat had the head in a cut out of the V berth! Mum and dad had to bail out whenever we 3 kids wanted to go!

With my boat having two heads, fore and aft but only one user (me!) I have the ability to use both... But I normally use the aft head unless at sea then I use the fore head. The aft is bigger but the pump forward worked better at sea.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Irwin 38 CC has two heads, one aft as part of the master cabin. The boat is wider there so you don't wind up having to squeeze past anything to contrive the space to make one. 
It just makes sense. 

On the other hand when the going gets rough, the ride does also.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Our last two boats (vds34 and Malo39) have had aft heads and I'd not choose to go any other way. Gives you a good place to dump wet stuff , you don't have to drag your sorry wet arse through the boat to get to the bog and they seem relatively comfortable compared to up front. 

Being at other end of boat from shore cabin is something of a fartless advantage as well.


----------



## ereiss (Nov 25, 2002)

Pearson 33-2 would qualify


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The later versions of the mid-to-late 80s Ericsons had aft head layouts, they could go on your list. E32,34,38 among them.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

A freedom 32 fits the bill.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Faster said:


> The later versions of the mid-to-late 80s Ericsons had aft head layouts, they could go on your list. E32,34,38 among them.


Actually the E32 never had an aft head layout.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

treilley said:


> Actually the E32 never had an aft head layout.


Then what about this?
ERICSON 32-200 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Our Benny 361 has the head right at the base of the companionway steps.
"Classic Plastic"? Don't fit that bill. But she is a great coastal cruiser.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Jeanneau's from about 82 on have options for aft heads. The smallest that I know of are in the 27-28' deck length range. Arcadia is 28 on deck, hard to find, built from 84-86, sun dream 28 same hull, different deck for a couple of years, then named a sunway 28 for 2-3 yrs. 1000 or so total of these hulls. Size on par with a catalina 28, but 20-30 secs a mile faster, no shower/hot/cold water.
Attalia is 30' LOD, built from 83-88 or so, over 1000 of these built. Fairly common here in the states. again, no amenities as many boats in this range of yrs did and did not have. 
If you can go to 36', the sunshine, a Tony Castro design as the Arcadia is, it has 2 and 3 cabin version. 
There is another in the 34' range that at this time typing, I am not remembering the name. Of these 4 80's models, the Attalia and Sunshine models are most common.

Here is a review of the Arcadia, HERE is listing of many Jeanneau reviews.
Marty


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Actually, Ericson built several models with an aft head layout. They were all 80's models, AFAIK. 
Ericson 32-200, E-34 (80's model), E-38-200, Olson 34.

We have the O-34, and _really _like having the head and it's own hanging locker right adjacent to the companionway. We also have a forward-facing full-size nav table. 
We do lack the number of lockers and tankage of the 80's Ericson models, though. Our boat is a very fast cruiser, but then... like, you know... everything's a compromise. 

Like some other posters, I would strongly advise you to look first at _quality and basic engineering_, as not all the sail boats out there are constructed to the same 'offshore scantlings'. If you are going into open ocean for days of self-sustained offshore sailing/voyaging, pick _quality_ first.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Barquito said:


> I understand that heads that are too far forward become somewhat of a bucking bronco in rough weather.


They are. You do not need rough weather, just big seas. And it is worse if you are close hauled.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the responses so far. There are some great possibilities to look at.



> Like some other posters, I would strongly advise you to look first at quality and basic engineering, as not all the sail boats out there are constructed to the same 'offshore scantlings'. If you are going into open ocean for days of self-sustained offshore sailing/voyaging, pick quality first.


Agree. In the end, head location will probably be down the list a bit compared to other factors. Because, seriously, do I want to tell people I picked a boat because of where the crapper is?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Barquito said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses so far. There are some great possibilities to look at.
> 
> Agree. In the end, head location will probably be down the list a bit compared to other factors. Because, seriously, do I want to tell people I picked a boat because of where the crapper is?


I actually consider that to be an important consideration.

On a single head boat, I would prefer it to be along the centerline and aft.

On a two head boat, they need to be on opposite sides.

I have a rather extensive list of what I like on boats. Head location, orientation and size on on that list.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep I also think this a great layout for all the reasons mentioned. The OP said 30+ but I've tended to "browse" boats more in the <30' range. Here are a few off the top of my head:

Shannon 28
J-28
Compac 27
Dana 24

Although I'm usually drawn to the more classic full-keel type boats the J-28 in particular has always struck me as a uniquely practical boat. In nearly every practical way it would be a huge step-up from my Contessa but only 2' extra length and upkeep dollars..

(You can't actually see the head in these pictures...)


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

asdf38 said:


> Dana 24


I have sailed one. Great "little" boat.

Bill Crealock design.

Aft head.


----------



## colinflteng (Aug 15, 2010)

My CS40 has two heads only use forward one but nice to have back up


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow. The Dana 24 has got to be the smallest boat with an aft head! Looks like the Pacific Seacraft 31 layout (also W.I.B. Crealock).


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Barquito said:


> Wow. The Dana 24 has got to be the smallest boat with an aft head! Looks like the Pacific Seacraft 31 layout (also W.I.B. Crealock).


It is actually 27" LOA. It is 24' on deck.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

Barquito said:


> Wow. The Dana 24 has got to be the smallest boat with an aft head! Looks like the Pacific Seacraft 31 layout (also W.I.B. Crealock).


Nope! I came back to mention this. 23' with an aft cabin, aft head, galley, chart table AND a PHRF of 175-200. Another really unique boat. Actually, seeing a listing for this boat seeded my interest in boat ownership.

Ok the head is combined with the chart table...but it's fully enclose-able.

Oh and yes, the Dana is a ton of boat for 24', unfortunately it's priced that way. I guess having a blue-water cruiser with a decent cabin and the mooring/dockage/upkeep of a 24' boat appeals to a few people..

Benetau First 235:

http://www.beneteau235.com/index.htm


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Barquito said:


> I will be sailing my Bristol 27 for while yet. However, in looking for a boat that we may someday cruise in, I have been attracted to designs with the heads located aft. Just wondering what 'classic plastic' bluewater boats in the 30-38' range have that arrangement.
> 
> Here are a few:
> 
> ...



The Pearson 33-2 (as has already been pointed out by ereiss) 








The Pearson 34-2 








The Pearson 36-2








The Pearson 37 (aka the condo-boat)
The Pearson 38
All of the above are mid '80s to early '90s vintage


The Catalina 34
_The Catalina 36_ - see correction below

Not sure of the Catalina vintages though...


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Scanmars. Kyrie Elite (Feeling) boats, 29+.

ETA: We may convert our Albin Ballad to aft head, when we gut and rebuild the interior. Our thinking, besides the usual advantages, goes something like: it's a small 30'er. There's really no need for a second sink, and no room for two stools. Soooo.... since this model comes with an aft-facing nav station at the companionway foot, and since a nav station requires a seat... why not make that seat the head? That would also let us put the holding tank in the portside cockpit locker. It's currently under the V-berth. Lovely smell. Share thru hulls with the galley, and one step brings you to the galleysink. We'll have to mock this up in OSB to see if it works, but the idea of slogging all the way forward to crouch in a head the size of a dishwasher carton -- it doesn't appeal. Nice if the on-watch person had everything in one place: nav, comms, pooper.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

bobmcgov said:


> Scanmars. Kyrie Elite (Feeling) boats, 29+.


The Elite 37 head is forward ( and a rough ride offshore, I know)

The Elite 364 head is aft and has a great wet locker.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

A slight correction.. The Catalina 36 never had an aft head, even in the mk II version


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Faster said:


> A slight correction.. The Catalina 36 never had an aft head, even in the mk II version


You are correct.... I thought that I looked at a C36, but was mistaken.

Here is the C 36 layout:









No aft head.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes.. the only significant change below on the MKIIs (MKI shown above) was to enclose the aft berth and move the nav stool around to the inboard side of the table on a swing-out. No need to change what is/was arguably the best family cruising layout in that size range..


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

Opposite of the aft head, and also pretty neat - the bow head. And it includes a shower. I've never seen one of these but it seems like a neat option to create the largest open space possible in a 25' boat.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The problem with forward heads, aside from distance from the cockpit, is that that's generally the area of the boat with the greatest motion, making using the head underway a proposition that might require seatbelts!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Faster said:


> The problem with forward heads, aside from distance from the cockpit, is that that's generally the area of the boat with the greatest motion, making using the head underway a proposition that might require seatbelts!


Yep - close hauled north of Hawaii, boat cleared a large wave, I cleared the seat by at least a foot, but came down where i should.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

We have a 1986 Pearson 28-2 with an aft head. I like the layout, it makes for a large open main cabin and also makes it easy to run down and use the head when sailing. The interior is sort of like a Dana 24, just bigger and with a huge (for a 28' boat) quarterberth cabin.

As someone mentioned it also makes maintenance and access to the systems pretty easy. The holding tank on these boats is located in the cockpit lazarette and a short piece of tubing away from the toilet. Electrical systems are also mostly aft on these boats and everything is pretty easy to access.

The boat sails nicely too, although I'd call it a coastal cruiser, not a bluewater boat. There is no skeg for the rudder and the keel is bolted on.

Ask me next summer how it does for extended cruising for a couple, I have 6-10 weeks of cruising planned in WA and BC.

Here is the 28-2 interior, you can see that it is sort of like the 33-2 interior just with a bit less storage:


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

The Sabre 362 has an aft head with a full shower enclosure. One of the many reasons I like the model.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jackdale said:


> Yep - close hauled north of Hawaii, boat cleared a large wave, I cleared the seat by at least a foot, but came down where i should.


Ouch... Now that's a bruise I (don't) want to see!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Alex W said:


> We have a 1986 Pearson 28-2 with an aft head. I like the layout, it makes for a large open main cabin and also makes it easy to run down and use the head when sailing. The interior is sort of like a Dana 24, just bigger and with a huge (for a 28' boat) quarterberth cabin.
> 
> ......
> Ask me next summer how it does for extended cruising for a couple, I have 6-10 weeks of cruising planned in WA and BC.
> ...


Pearson always did nice renderings of their boats for their ads in the magazines and brochures..

What's the boat name? We'll keep an eye out for you next summer.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

My 28-2 is currently named Elena and it is moored at Shilshole Bay in Seattle. We may do a renaming ceremony before next summer's trips, but we haven't come up with the perfect name yet.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

Alex W said:


> We have a 1986 Pearson 28-2 with an aft head. I like the layout, it makes for a large open main cabin and also makes it easy to run down and use the head when sailing. The interior is sort of like a Dana 24, just bigger and with a huge (for a 28' boat) quarterberth cabin.
> 
> As someone mentioned it also makes maintenance and access to the systems pretty easy. The holding tank on these boats is located in the cockpit lazarette and a short piece of tubing away from the toilet. Electrical systems are also mostly aft on these boats and everything is pretty easy to access.
> 
> ...


I really like that a lot. Better than the J-28 in some ways because it's got the aft cabin and my favorite, the curtain separation between the v birth and saoloon which further opens things up.

It's great to have those accommodations in a boat that 'small'. What a huge upgrade that would be in accommodations compared to my Contessa but with only a 2' increase. Sometimes it's too bad I love the old boats.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah, a folk boat is very different design and concept. The 28-2 isn't only 2' longer, it is also 2' wider and probably has 1' more freeboard. We moved up from a Catalina 25 (which already feels a bit bigger than a folk boat), and the 28-2 is a big 3' jump from our old boat. 

I like sailing the classic boats too, but like this size for cruising on. I would probably need a 32+ boat (with increased maint costs) in those designs to have similar space. Luckily I have friends with other styles of boats and can go out with them too. 

Although it looks tubby it doesn't sail too tubby and is just as fun for me as any boat that I've been on. It is well balanced and so far it has handled nicely in chop and swells. I'm still getting used to having a wheel, but like the cockpit space that it opens up.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> Opposite of the aft head, and also pretty neat - the bow head. And it includes a shower. I've never seen one of these but it seems like a neat option to create the largest open space possible in a 25' boat.


I agree. It makes good use of space that has limited head room, and shouldn't be loaded with a bunch of stuff. But, like others have pointed out, could be a wild ride at sea... and there is the fart factor to consider.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Barquito said:


> I agree. It makes good use of space that has limited head room, and shouldn't be loaded with a bunch of stuff. But, like others have pointed out, could be a wild ride at sea... and there is the fart factor to consider.


Put a cowl vent over it and simply head downwind if you have to sit down.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

My 31 footer has the head in the back corner of the wheelhouse. Love it! While ass ended to the throne, I can see forward, thru the wheelhouse windows. When I had a traditional head, before converting to the composter, the top of the bowl was above the waterline, and couldn't sink the boat.
Putting the head in the stern lets me leave the rest of the interior layout, wide open, unbroken by a head compartment in the middle.
Heads facing fore and aft are far more comfortable than those facing athwartships, when the boat is well heeled.
Wide sterns make for poor hull balance, and reduce directional stability. Deep centrelines aft improve hull balance and directional stability.


----------



## Mary Flower (Jun 16, 2013)

We sailed aboard a Shannon 28 for fifteen years, living aboard eight months a year for the first three years. The aft head was exceedingly comfortable even when going to weather in the short, steep waves that the Great Lakes are notorious for.

If you're looking for a small boat capable of going anywhere in reasonable comfort, the Shannon 28 is an excellent choice. In 1981, seventy-three year old Monk Farnham completed a 5-week transatlantic crossing from Maryland to England aboard his Shannon 28 #10 Seven Bells and earned a place in the Guiness Book of Records as the oldest person ever to singlehand across any ocean.


----------



## quadrula2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Mirage 30 has aft head, nicely laid out boat.


----------



## Clarks Hill Windbag (Mar 27, 2014)

Hunter 36' - not classic yet, definitely plastic, single head portside at bottom of stairs.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Older generation Catanas (>20yo) have aft heads 

Gotta say, it's nice to step through a cabin door to get to the engines, rather than having to lift off some cowling or drop through a hatch...


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

There do seem to be a lot of aft head boats out there! Here is a list, so far, mostly from this thread. I'm sure there are a ton more. These are monohulls 30-38' that have only one head. And are not newer than say 1990. These aren't all blue water boats as in my OP.

Beneteau 331, 361
Catalina 270, 28, 320, 34
C&C Landfall 35, 38
Com-Pac 27-2, 35
Elite 364
Ericson (Olson)34, 34-2, 38-200
Freedom 32
Hunter 36
Irwin 38cc
J-28
Jeanneau:
Arcadia
Attalia
Aquila
Fantasia
Selection
Sunlight
Sunrise
Sunway

Mirage 30
Niagra 35
Pacific Seacraft 31, Dana 24
Pearson 28-2, 32-200, 33-2, 38
Sabre 32(Tricabin), 38
Shannon 28
Van de Sandt 34


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Barquito said:


> Wow. The Dana 24 has got to be the smallest boat with an aft head! Looks like the Pacific Seacraft 31 layout (also W.I.B. Crealock).


Nonsuch 22 has an aft head, but it 22 feet only in terms of LOA


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

killarney_sailor said:


> Nonsuch 22 has an aft head, but it 22 feet only in terms of LOA


Bene First 23.5 combines toilet & nav station. We're doing likewise with our Albin Ballad 30. Make sense in so many practical ways.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> Bene First 23.5 combines toilet & nav station. We're doing likewise with our Albin Ballad 30. Make sense in so many practical ways.


I've been told that when I cook, my food tastes like I may have confused the galley and the head. 

Anyone have any downsides to having the head in the aft end of the cabin? Maybe too close to the galley (and possible confusion, for me)?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

bobmcgov said:


> Bene First 23.5 combines toilet & nav station. We're doing likewise with our Albin Ballad 30. Make sense in so many practical ways.


Well I guess that gives your nav station a very comfortable seat!

"Honey I really have to go"

"OK, just let me finish plopping this... I mean plotting this out"

:laugher:laugher


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think multi-tasking is a very good way to increase efficiency on a boat.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Barquito said:


> Anyone have any downsides to having the head in the aft end of the cabin? Maybe too close to the galley?


I don't think the difference between 3' and 7' really matters much.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think there are lots of interesting arrangements out there. If you look at the Mark I configuration of the Niagara 35 it is another one that works, well, especially as a sea boat. The forward area is just for storage and a work area.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Fastpassage 39, Gozzard 36, Southern Cross 39, Tashiba 31 are added to the list:

Beneteau 331, 361
Catalina 270, 28, 320, 34
C&C Landfall 35, 38
Com-Pac 27-2, 35
Elite 364
Ericson (Olson)34, 34-2, 38-200
Fastpassage 39
Freedom 32
Gozzard 36
Hunter 36
Irwin 38cc
J-28

Jeanneau:
Arcadia
Attalia
Aquila
Fantasia
Selection
Sunlight
Sunrise
Sunway

Mirage 30
Niagra 35
Pacific Seacraft 31, Dana 24
Pearson 28-2, 32-200, 33-2, 38
Sabre 32(Tricabin), 38
Shannon 28
Southern Cross 39
Tashiba 31
Van de Sandt 34


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Offshore 33 has a aft head as well. I really like the Cat Ketch rig version. Fun and easy to sail.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Scanmar 33 & 35, also most Kirie Elites (Feelings) along with the 364.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

can add a couple more.

Morris Annie 29 has an aft head

Victoria 800 has an aft head.

The Victoria is the full cabin UK version of the Francis 26, a boat I lust after


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is the list with the Offshore 33, Scanmar 33, 35, and the Kirie Elites. Didn't include the Morris Annie, or Vicoria b/c they are shorter than my criteria:

Beneteau 331, 361
Catalina 270, 28, 320, 34
C&C Landfall 35, 38
Com-Pac 27-2, 35
Elite 364
Ericson (Olson)34, 34-2, 38-200
Fastpassage 39
Freedom 32
Gozzard 36
Hunter 36
Irwin 38cc
J-28

Jeanneau:
_Arcadia
Attalia
Aquila
Fantasia
Selection
Sunlight
Sunrise
Sunway_

Kirie Elite (most)
Mirage 30
Niagra 35
Offshore 33
Pacific Seacraft 31, Dana 24
Pearson 28-2, 32-200, 33-2, 38
Sabre 32(Tricabin), 38
Scanmar 33, 35
Shannon 28
Southern Cross 39
Tashiba 31
Van de Sandt 34


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I recently discovered that there were versions of the Hughes 35 / Northstar 1500 that had an aft head layout.

Most of them were Basic Layout A but some were done with the aft head.

Here's the one I looked at.

1974 Hughes Northstar 1500 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

SloopJonB said:


> I recently discovered that there were versions of the Hughes 35 / Northstar 1500 that had an aft head layout.
> 
> Most of them were Basic Layout A but some were done with the aft head.
> 
> ...


Not a bad looking boat for the price, but they used the wrong line drawing, shows forward head!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Freedom 28
Sirius 28
Hunter 260
TES Magnam
Jeanneau Tonic
Edel 820
S2 center cockpits


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

And a few more: The S2 center cockpit models, and the Hughes Northstar 1500:

Beneteau 331, 361
Catalina 320, 34
C&C Landfall 35, 38
Com-Pac 35
Elite 364
Ericson (Olson)34, 34-2, 38-200
Fastpassage 39
Freedom 32
Gozzard 36
Hughes Northstar 1500
Hunter 36
Irwin 38cc
Jeanneau:
_ Arcadia
Attalia
Aquila
Fantasia
Selection
Sunlight
Sunrise_
Sunway Kirie Elite (most)
Mirage 30
Niagra 35
Offshore 33
Pacific Seacraft 31
Pearson 32-200, 33-2, 38
S2 center cockpit models
Sabre 32(Tricabin), 38
Scanmar 33, 35
Southern Cross 39
Tashiba 31
Van de Sandt 34

There are some smaller boats (outsided of my original criterion of 30-38') that have aft heads:

Benetau First 235
Dana 24
Catalina 270, 28
Compac 27
Edel 820
Freedom 28
Hunter 260
J-28
Jeanneau Arcadia (Sun dream, Sunway)
Jeanneau Tonic
Morris Annie 29
Pearson 28-2
Shannon 28
Sirius 28
TES Magnam
Victoria 800 (Francis 26)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Can not remember if you had a year range or not. BUT, with that in mind, MANY brands in the recent 10-20 years have rear 2 bedroom head options. Most if not all Jeanneaus from 30-40' in the sun odysseys line have this option, including the Sunfast models based on them. Basically just a taller mast,deeper keel with a few other help you go faster deck options, and folding prop standard. SunShine, sun light, sun dream, ginn fizz are a few other models, as there is an O'day and Cal versions of the Jeanneau boats from the 80's when they were all under one owner.

Beneteau in the Oceanus line has numuous models. 
C&C and Tartan have them in some of the lines. Found a 34+ C&C the other day, the 115, 110, 121 and 99 have them. As does the tartan 3400

Many other european brands such as Salona, Dehler, dufour, Hanse, Bavaria and Elan have this option also. 

As Bob Perry in his Sailing mag reviews says, there seem to be two floor plans, option a - rear head option, or option be the older only option of towards the bow head.

Marty


----------



## normofthenorth (Nov 17, 2006)

Many other Hunters have aft head, including the 28, 280, 28.5, 290, 30-2, 306, 30T, 310, 31-2, 32 Vision, 320, 326, 33 (and the very similar Raider 33), 336, 340, 35 Legend, 356, 36 Legend, 36 Vision, 36-2, (37 Legend?) 37.5 Legend, 376, 40 Legend, and probably several others.


----------



## normofthenorth (Nov 17, 2006)

Also several models of Mirage besides the listed Mirage 30, definitely including the 275, 28.5, 29, & 32.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Norm. I will add the ones that fit my (somewhat) arbitrary criteria of built 1990 or before, and 30-38 feet. I like the Mirage 30 (32).

Aft Head Boats:

Beneteau 331, 361
Catalina 320, 34
C&C Landfall 35, 38
Com-Pac 35
Elite 364
Ericson (Olson)34, 34-2, 38-200
Fastpassage 39
Freedom 32
Gozzard 36
Hughes Northstar 1500
Hunter 30-2, 32, 33, 35 Legend, 36 Vision, 37.5, Legend
Irwin 38cc
Jeanneau: Arcadia, Attalia, Aquila, Fantasia, Selection, Sunlight, Sunrise
Sunway Kirie Elite (most)
Mirage 30, 32
Niagra 35
Offshore 33
Pacific Seacraft 31
Pearson 32-200, 33-2, 38
S2 center cockpit models
Sabre 32(Tricabin), 38
Scanmar 33, 35
Southern Cross 39
Tashiba 31
Van de Sandt 34 

There are some smaller boats (outsided of my original criterion of 30-38') that have aft heads:


Benetau First 235
Dana 24
Catalina 270, 28
Compac 27
Edel 820
Freedom 28
Hunter 260
J-28
Jeanneau Arcadia (Sun dream, Sunway)
Jeanneau Tonic
Morris Annie 29
Pearson 28-2
Shannon 28
Sirius 28
TES Magnam
Victoria 800 (Francis 26)


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

My newest client is adamant that the head be aft. This boat is a bit bigger than the ones in contention here but I thought you might be interested in this unusual layout.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

bobperry said:


> My newest client is adamant that the head be aft. This boat is a bit bigger than the ones in contention here but I thought you might be interested in this unusual layout.


It is unusual that the galley is that far forward too, at least to me. I have seen other boats with a forward galley but it doesn't seem common.

Interesting layout.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our Choate 40 had a forward galley too.. advantages as we saw it, reduced motion at sea, and no interference with/from companionway traffic. Disadvantage was the galley slave's distance from the cockpit when handing out food/beverages and having to squeeze past them to go forward from there (head, Vberth). All in all, though, it worked fine for us.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

My client currently has a very nice Tartan 37. He has owned it for about four years. He uses the fireplace all the time. He has NEVER used the stove.
Note the micro wave and toaster oven to port adjacent to the galley.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Galley forward has the disadvantage of not having the companionway hatch essentially overhead for ventilation of cooking smoke & fumes. Almost guarantees a long run for stove fuel lines as well.

Head aft is the only way to go AFAIAC.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

bobperry said:


> My client currently has a very nice Tartan 37. He has owned it for about four years. He uses the fireplace all the time. He has NEVER used the stove.
> Note the micro wave and toaster oven to port adjacent to the galley.


Well your galleys always seem to work and given your mentions of some seriously good sounding food (and beverage) there is likely good reason for that! Seems it really takes someone who can mess about in the galley to be able to design one. That is already a must have in my next boat, good u shaped galley.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

A couple of opinions, which are bound not to be popular...

Interior Yacht design is often bound by tradition, and the traditional way to jam 7 berths into 30 feet was:
V Berth.
Head. Hanging Lockers opposite.
Salon and Galley with one single Berth to one side, and a double Berth opposite, once Dinner had been cleared away.
Two Quarterberths.

Putting the Head Aft means the loss of a Quarterberth. Simply unthinkable. 
On the other hand, a Head near the Cockpit is a Head that may be used, instead of using a bucket in the Cockpit, and then over the side it goes.
Putting the Head Aft where the Beam is still wide on Modern boats, is not only Ergonomically friendly, but Environmentally sound. Also, a good place to stash the Foulies when Foul.


Aft Heads actually go _way_ back. ("Poop" Decks... From Latin "Puppis"- Stern of a boat. Other later derivations involve breaking waves and breaking wind.) 
In 1922, Arthur Ransome commissioned the Gaff-Rigged Ketch "Racundra", in Latvia of all places, with the Galley to Port of the Companionway, and the Head, ("WC" in the drawings.), to Starboard. It also had a Writing Table; we know them as "Navigation Stations" these days. Very Modern. (The unnamed "Cook" in the books was Trotsky's then Secretary, and Ransome's future Wife.)

If the "Head" moves from its traditional position in the Bow, to somewhere close to the Stern, still calling it a "Head" doesn't make a lot of sense; maybe a Century from now, it will be called a "Tail", which when you think about it, is a much more logical name for the Pooper.

¬Erindipity

(Oh, add Beneteau's First 29 from 1983 to the List. Aft Head, Aft Cabin, and a little tray in the Salon Sole to collect bread crumbs. See my Avatar.)


----------



## jeremiahblatz (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, it ain't classic, but it's sure plastic. The Pogo 30 has an aft head, and can go pretty much anywhere.









Very, uhh, spacious, as well:


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I like Bob's boat hull shape etc from seeing the rest of the plan.......It would have to be an aft galley of some sort, so galley slave can keep race crew happy! Besides, sails are kept where the galley is, so this would be an issue......at least on MY boat! 

At the END of the day, just like in the production boat thread, there is no EFFING right or wrong, other than what is RIGHT FOR ME!!!!! well, better put down SPOUSE over MY opinions! 

That ez me story, Ima steecking to et!

marty


----------

